# GUI-Abläufe (JavaWebStart-Anwendung) automatisieren



## Guest (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,

habe die 5 1/2 Phasen des Lösungen erhaschens gelesen und bin jetzt daher ein bisschen "verängstigt" mit meiner frage... Es geht hier auch nicht direkt um eine hausaufgabe, sondern um etwas dass ich einfach so gerne wissen möchte, aber nicht weiß wo ich es in dem Forum hinpacken soll.

Ausgangssituation ist folgende: 

Ich hab eine Anwendung, die über Java Web Start gestartet wird (den Sourcecode hab ich nicht direkt, nur die JNLP-Datei dazu). Für diese Anwendung möchte ich gerne gewisse Abläufe automatisieren, da häufig das gleiche durchgeklickt werden muss.

Was ich bisher schon überlegt/gemacht habe:

meine erste idee war, über die robot-klasse zu gehn und selbst die abläufe zu entwickeln. allerdings war ich nicht in der lage die bestimmten elemente der GUI zu lokalisieren. das einzige, was ich hinbekommen hab, war die maus zu bestimmten koordinaten zu bewegen und zu klicken (ich formulier das so, weil ich jetzt nicht so ein java-experte bin. es ist sehr gut möglich dass ich da bessere lösungen übersehen habe), was aber gut daneben geht, wenn man aus versehen doch mal die maus verwenden möchte.
dann dacht ich mir "wieso das rad neu erfinden?" und bin an verschiedene Testprogramme gegangen. Abbot und Marathon haben einen ganz vernünftigen eindruck gemacht (ich weiß jetzt zwar auch nicht wie genau, aber die lokalisieren die Elemente der GUI anscheinend auf eine vernünftige art und weise).
die allerdings brauchen einen Classpath und die Main-Klasse um Abläufe auf ner GUI abspielen zu können. Aus dem jnlp-file, das ich habe hab ich aber herauslesen können, dass die Anwendung die ich automatisieren will aus ca 850 jars besteht, womit es absolut unpraktikabel wäre die alle extra runterzuladen und zum classpath hinzuzufügen.

Meine Fragen dazu:

Gibt es ein (Test)Programm, das ihr für solche automatischen Abläufe empfehlen könnt?
Gibt es für javawebstart überhaupt eine praktikable Lösung mit einem anderen Programm (ohne, dass ich diese vielen jars extra runterladen muss und per hand in den classpath packen muss)?

Irgendwelche anderen Ideen dazu?
Bin für jede Anregung dankbar und hoffe, das war jetzt richtliniengerecht formuliert und nicht so ne extrem sinnfreie frage.


----------



## foobar (9. Dez 2008)

850 Jars? Was ist denn das für ne Anwendung?


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2008)

was größeres halt  für Bankenmitarbeiter. befindet sich momentan aber noch in der testphase.


----------



## foobar (10. Dez 2008)

Also wenn du das lokal testen willst brauchst du alle 850 Jars das hat aber nichts mit Webstart zu tun. Denn per Webstart wird die App auch lokal ausgeführt nur mußt du dich nicht um die Installation kümmern.
Im Manifest der Hauptanwendung kannst du ja alle Jars mit * als Classpath angeben. Das geht aber erst ab Java 1.6 glaube ich.


----------

